# Chili



## love2cook (Jul 2, 2004)

I am kind of new to cooking. I want to learn how to make foods that aren't boxed. I'll be expecting a baby in January and i also work. i want to first learn how to make Chili using practically nothing. I don't have that much stuff in my house, spice wise or bean/meat wise. I want to make chili for dinner tomorrow for my boyfriend and i want it to be something good besides grilled cheese sandwhiches and pasta. Please someone reply fast!!!! thank you


----------



## Alix (Jul 2, 2004)

1 lb ground beef
1 can crushed tomatoes
1 can kidney beans
chili powder to taste
salt and pepper

Brown beef, drain excess fat, add can of tomatoes, and can of beans and spice. Turn heat very low and let simmer for several hours. You can also do this about an hour before dinner. Serve with grated cheese and fresh bread. Good luck.


----------



## love2cook (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks Alix*

Thank you for your reciepe. but i don't have any meat, tomatoes or 1/2 that stuff in it. it sounds really good but i am broke right now
i have to survive off the stuff i have. thank you again


----------



## Alix (Jul 2, 2004)

OK...what DO you have?


----------



## love2cook (Jul 2, 2004)

*stuff i have--practically nothing*

baked beans, corn, tomato sauce, corned beef hash, beef broth, bacon bits, basil, oregeno, garlic powder, dried minced onion, garlic salt, cheese, salsa. NOTHING!!


----------



## fat n happy (Jul 2, 2004)

hello 

your going to have to use you imagination for this one 



in a pan boil down the beefbroth by half add some of the onion and garlic powder , pray ,   add the salsa and drain the beans the best you can after there drained add the beans some salt and peper if you have none you can find little packets from mcdonalds im sure.if you have taco bell sauce this makes some good flavor as well. dont let get too dry add water if needed or more salsa . taste the whole time make sure of the flavor . when it tastes "GOOD" servre it with cheese on top. :?       just an idea. corn beef hash is the chronic by the way just heat it up in a pan eggs are cheap get some make eggs how you like them and eat with hash . i like to make my hash a little crispy. :!:


----------



## Raine (Jul 2, 2004)

Chilli on a baked potato is good, also try a hotdog covered in chilli.


----------



## love2cook (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks for the recipe!!!*

Thank you. You have a very good imagination. I'll do my best not to mess it up and hope it turns out yummy. it sounds delicious though. Thanks again!!!!


----------

